# Sexual Relations



## HappyHer (Nov 12, 2009)

Hi All!

I've been hearing so much about couples living a sexless, or sexually unsatisfying life together. 

Now, realistically, every relationship goes through stages and some of those stages could be a little drier on the sexual front than others. For example, having a baby or going through some high stress events. But ideally, those are not the norm in your marriage.

I honestly believe that if more people realized the significance of a healthy sex life, that they would pursue it as being much more important than how it's currently being addressed.

I have an ebook that I give away during the "Golden Key to Unlocking Your Soulmate Relationship" program that I facilitate. If you would like a copy of it, private message me with your email address and I'll send it over. It will tell you some mind boggling reasons why you and your partner should be pursuing a healthy sex life, including how sex lowers risk of heart disease, strokes, and some forms of cancer. 

There is quite a bit more to it than that though and I would like to think some of you will read the ebook and perhaps help some of the other couples on this forum come to terms with why this is such an important part of our existence here on earth.

Keep in mind though, even though quite a few people complain about their sex life, they may not REALLY want to fix the problem - some people get benefits from keeping the problems alive especially if they are afraid of true intimacy or feel that they will lose themselves if they become more intimate with their partner. 

But if you think you truly want it - then this ebook might lead to some important breakthroughs in your marriage. Again, I'm giving it to you with no obligation, just want to share something I feel is valuable....


----------

